# three point wheel rake? how well do they work?



## kshayharvester (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey guys I am very new to this website and like what i see, bunch of guys helping each other out. I just bought a three point wheel rake and was wondering how well they work. I don't really have flat ground and alot of it is terraced. Also traded my hesston 1160 swather for a JD disc mower. I hope I like it as much as people say they do! Got tired of unplugging that hesston!LOL


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

I hated the three point rake I used, ESPECIALLY on rolling ground. Any change in the level of the front of the tractor raises the back of the rake and leaves unraked hay in the field.

Sorry to rain on your parade, but I would never recommend a three point wheel rake based on my experience.

Jim


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

We have one that we used to use solely. We now have an 8 wheel v rake. Still like to use it in small hard to reach places. I think it is more versitale in some cases. When I set mine to float seemed to do a good job. If your crossing a steep rolling field the back of the rack will leave strip of unraked hay.

I think starting out this is an exceptible way to cut your teeth. One other thing to consider is the crop you are raking. Wheel rakes maynot be the best rake for alfalfa.

Good luck
Mark


----------



## ohiohaymakr (Nov 27, 2008)

Rotary rake is by far the best for making windrows that cure better, more expensive but worth the money. my opinion


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

Our very first wheel rake was 3 point. Whoever had it before us put it on a cart. It worked better on the cart


----------



## triguy46 (Mar 24, 2009)

How about for me, a newbie hobbyist, with 15 acres of prairie hay and 40 acres of bermuda to bale. Would I be better off with an old side delivery rake since I'm just learning? Father in law has a 3 wheel rake, I'm looking at a 4, but there are a few NH rakes around for sale that work.


----------



## nwks baler (Jul 18, 2008)

You will be alot happier with your rotory windrower than your 3pt wheel rake if you have terraced land.


----------



## foxhoun (Jan 10, 2009)

when I first started I also bought a 3 pt.wheel rake.It was just about the worst thing I could have done.If you have small areas to rake get a side delivery rake.New Holland and John Deere make some real nice ones.


----------



## OneManShow (Mar 17, 2009)

We have a JD side delivery rake, a new idea 6 wheel trailed rake, a 3pt lely lotus two rotor tedder rake (it doesn't do either worth a toot) and an older Kuhn three point rotary rake. We use the Kuhn rake exclusively (unless it breaks)- can start or stop raking wherever we want-rakes out corners nice and doesn't leave hardly any hay out of the windrow even in a bumpy field. Everything else has to be broken before I'll hook up that wheel rake. Our place is far from flat, and our fields are kinda oddball shapes so the wheel rake isn't the first choice for us. But a cheap wheel rake will still make a windrow-and that is worth somethin


----------

